

Stewart / O'Reilly "Rumble 2012" cripples under load as stream goes live - philip1209
http://therumble2012.com

======
djacobs
The worst part is that they're not admitting it's even an issue:
<http://twitter.com/therumble2012>

_Update_ : Looks like they finally fessed up.

